# pse x-force



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW! I can't wait till next year to see if they can top what they have now!:darkbeer:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

one describing word............ BADASS! sorry for the bad language.:wink::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## Rink (Dec 25, 2007)

I shot one last weekend and all i have to say is some of the best bows ive ever shot.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the only good bow they hav.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am not just talking about the x-force but all of the pro series bows :tongue:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> i am not just talking about the x-force but all of the pro series bows :tongue:


the only good ones they hav. (i kinda guest the u were talking about the pro series).


----------



## rdg68_99 (Aug 18, 2007)

I just started shooting the x-force ts and im loving it!!!!
Smooth,quiet and fast im shooting 335gr arrows at 60lbs with a 26.5 inch draw abd still getting 290fps


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

master hunter said:


> the only good bow they hav.


ummm you should'nt be talking like that because last i knew ( Alpine Bows ) were never wourth looking at.:zip:

hey! just sticking up for a Great Bow company!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Check this thread out*

I just started a thread a little while ago about the X-Force...i dunno if it is what you're looking for.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=654645


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

1 pse is amazing
2 the whole pro sereis shoots better the any mathews ive tried for 3d
3 the the xfactor recurve is the best
4 i only shoot pse because thats all that works
5 ur only shootin 290 my forestorm(3d bow) shoots 301 55 lbs 26 inch drw


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i want to know what everybody thinks of the moneymaker and the shark bows the new ones


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> i want to know what everybody thinks of the moneymaker and the shark bows the new ones


umm... how do i put it...... WOW!!! i absolutly love them!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I shot a 50 pounder last week, and i have to admit, it was the best shooting 50 pound bow ive ever shot.

But PSE has came along way in the last few years.
But i think this year with all the x-force models, including target colors, and also the money maker and shark, this year, they have came out with Top of the line bows.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah they re great shooters i am going to order a new ss sometime


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

master hunter said:


> the only good bow they hav.


what re u talking about they re great what does alpine have that shoots that fast


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> what re u talking about they re great what does alpine have that shoots that fast




as i said above, Alpine bows aren't wourth looking at.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> what re u talking about they re great what does alpine have that shoots that fast



speed doesent really matter


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> as i said above, Alpine bows aren't wourth looking at.


From all of your remarks I've heard, you think nothing but PSE is worth looking at...a bit of a ridiculous idea don't you think? The reality is that every bow company that survives in the current market has to be doing something right and making good bows or they wouldn't still be in business. Although, I'm not going to lie...PSE came out with a really sweet line of bows this year and the X-force is really impressive.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> From all of your remarks I've heard, you think nothing but PSE is worth looking at...a bit of a ridiculous idea don't you think? The reality is that every bow company that survives in the current market has to be doing something right and making good bows or they wouldn't still be in business. Although, I'm not going to lie...PSE came out with a really sweet line of bows this year and the X-force is really impressive.




not true...... please go to the ( new bow ) fourm on the second page. there, i commented on "bowtech"..... they make great bows. so do hoyt and mathews.... ive never have said that they don't.
i am a PSE fan....... but, that doesnt mean i can't have my opinions on different bow companies. whether i like them or not, but i will stick up for PSE. and i will bash on bow companies i don't like. and yes! that's a harsh reality to accept for some.


----------

